# Garage with breezeway to house - still accessory sturcture? 2009 IRC



## MikeC

A local contract is going to build a garage.  He want to build a breezeway between the house and the garage.  My interpretation of the 2009 IRC is that, even with the breezeway, the garage is still an accessory structure.  He is trying his best to make me call it an attached garage and part of the primary structure.  Who is right?


----------



## globe trekker

How does your jurisdiction' oridinances define "breezeway"  &  "attached and detached"

structures?

.


----------



## tmurray

As long as they are physically attached we consider them attached


----------



## Mac

Here is the definition from our local zoning :

ACCESSORY BUILDING  -- A structure detached from a principal building on the same lot and whose use is customarily incidental and subordinate to the principal building or use.

I think a breezeway includes a roof, and if the roof structure is attached to both buildings, they can be considered one building.

What is at stake here - why does the contract want it to be attached?


----------



## fatboy

I would consider it "attached".


----------



## MikeC

In Pennsylvania and accessory structure under 1000 square feet does not require a permit. If it is going to be considered attached then it will be an addition to the house and will require a building permit.


----------



## MikeC

I don't handle the zoning and I'm not worried about the zoning regulations I strictly do building permits.  I only in force the IRC 2009. That is why I wanted to know what the opinion was based on the IRC 2009.


----------



## globe trekker

MikeC.,

I will agree with the others on here in that I too believe that the breezeway will

make the "currently detached accessory structure", an addition to the existing

main residence.

What type of breezeway is planned? Fully enclosed, ..fully open, ..partially

enclosed, other? Also, how long will the proposed breezeway be? I am

considering the sealing off of "points-of-communication" between the residence

and the "new" addition, that could allow the further propagation of a fire.

FWIW, we had a fire within the last year that started in the detached Garage

and traveled thru a connecting breezeway and in to the residence. It was

not a total loss to the residence, but the Garage was a total loss. Various

elements in the breezeway were not sealed off when this older house was

constructed, 20+ yrs. ago.

Just sayin..

.


----------



## codeworks

breezeway enclosed ? garage attached to breezeway ? if so, garage is attached to house.


----------



## mtlogcabin

Call it a porch, breezeway, covered walkway what ever it is all under one roof so they are all attached and they are all one structure.


----------



## MikeC

As for the question of fire ..... the IRC doesn't care about setbacks for accessory structures on the same lot.  Chapter 3 required setbacks only apply to structures on other lots.  You are allowed to burn down your own house or garage.  They just don't want you to burn down the neighboring house.


----------



## mtlogcabin

> As for the question of fire ..... the IRC doesn't care about setbacks for accessory structures on the same lot


Yes it does

2009

TABLE R302.6

DWELLING/GARAGE SEPARATION

Garages located less than 3 feet from a dwelling unit on the same lot...... Not less than 1/2-inch gypsum board or equivalent applied to the interior side of exterior walls that are within this area


----------



## brudgers

MikeC said:
			
		

> A local contract is going to build a garage.  He want to build a breezeway between the house and the garage.  My interpretation of the 2009 IRC is that, even with the breezeway, the garage is still an accessory structure.  He is trying his best to make me call it an attached garage and part of the primary structure.  Who is right?


  The person who is not throwing up roadblocks to a reasonable project.


----------



## MikeC

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Yes it does2009
> 
> TABLE R302.6
> 
> DWELLING/GARAGE SEPARATION
> 
> Garages located less than 3 feet from a dwelling unit on the same lot...... Not less than 1/2-inch gypsum board or equivalent applied to the interior side of exterior walls that are within this area


My mistake.  I was looking at the exceptions in 302.1

The more I think about this the breezeway will also require permitting under the PA uniform construction code.  I guess I will have to eat crow on this one.  I have already told the contractor that it will be exempt.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, even if it wasn't the direction that I wanted to go.


----------



## Keystone

MikeC, the proposed structure if attached will require a building permit under the PA. UCC


----------

